# The "Grumbles"



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve is on the right. His older brother (recently passed away) is on the left...


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve relaxing....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Gorgeous pup! I would never want to stop the 'grumbling', that is Steve's way of telling the other dogs he is not 'impressed' with them (their behavior or the signals they are giving off) and they need to give him his 'space' and he has a right to do so. If you shush the 'grumble' you risk causing Steve to bypass the warning and become actively 'offensive' IF he feels the need. If it is a 'select' few that he has 'problems' with I would make the effort to not put him in situations that he needs to deal with them. The more he is put in those situations the higher the risk he will react to them - physically. If it is random dogs, then redirect his attention to you, reinforce for his attention on you, and move away from the dogs, again, reinforce him for moving with you.


----------

